# piss easy cider recipe



## McFeast

So I'm onto my second run of this recipe. Several reasons really -
1. Easy and cheap
2. Again its cheap and easy, I don't have to buy any new tools or crush any apples.
3. It costs $27.78 for 23l kegged. 1litre trubbed out.

ingredients
12x 2 litre Aldi apple juice ($1.99ea)
CL23 wine yeast ($3.90)

I ferment at low temperatures for every brew, this one included but your call on your temps. This cider ferments out quicker than my beers and has earnt the go between cracking grain bills. Temp isn't as crucial with this cider as with your beer temp control.
result is a crisp clear dry cider. No tart taste.
would add pear but too lazy to crush and not paying the stupid price for pure juice in 800ml cans...
those who bottle, drink when the bottle clears. Min two, three weeks. Bottle in screw on wine bottles to show off a nice dry cider.


----------



## Mattco92

I'm onto my 4th Apple cider at the moment, it's sitting in the fermenter bubbling away and i just wanted to share my experiences with the first cider i made.

**Note, I would definitely make some slight changes to this recipe.**

Ingredients -
2x 2L Harvey Fresh Apple Juice No Preservatives
1x 2L Berri Deluxe Apple Pomegranate and Raspberry Juice.

No added dextrose or anything, pretty much just the juice and yeast.

I used 1 tsp of Turbo Yeast by stillspirits (yes its a spirits yeast, i stuffed up there)
And I put this together on the 5th of April, so about a month ago now. I Had 6 bottles conditioning, I've got about 2-3 bottles left now and i'll leave them until june or july and try them again.

Its very dry, i would definitely recommend maybe adding some lactose or unfermentable sugars in there just to liven it up a litte.
I was hoping it would only reach up to about 4-5% ABV but it ended up around the 7% mark.

I've 2 more in the fermenter now should be ready to bottle in a few days


----------



## Bribie G

You have a 23L keg? Well maybe you do :unsure:

I have an almost exact 20L "fermenter" from BCF that is ideal for cider as there's no krausen and I fill a keg from:

18L Coles apple juice in 3L bottles plus a half of a further bottle to bring it up to the line, Aldi is just about identical (from Berri)

700g of sugaz

Black Rock cider yeast that I keep cultured.


$20 and renders you crawling around weeping "Leave Britney alone you bastards" or "feck these screws I'm gonna get out of here if I have to chew through the razor wire with my foreskin cause they fitted me up for wasting my mother in law biatch".

good value.

edit: if you use Black Rock cider yeast it drops then sticks to the bottom of the fermenter in a thin sticky layer so you don't need to trub anything basically - I often have to pour some cooled electric kettle water in to loosen the bugger to get it into the Schott bottle to pitch next brew.


----------



## Adr_0

Damn. I'm about to buy the second half of 18L woth of Nudie Nothing But Evidently Overpriced Apple Juice...

But, the starter I did with 4766 tasted like Monteiths after 4 days (not totally attenuated) - looked like pea and ham soup though... - so I might commit to it for now and try another next time.  Not that I'm aiming for a Monteiths, but was impressed with the taste and glad my pedantic sterilisation paid off.


----------



## Blackbeer&rum

just put down a brew of apple juice and saf cider yeast, will let know how it turn out

Thanks


----------

